# Huge, Male, Standard Parti Poodle from Oak Hill Farm



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

I met a standard parti poodle, male, and it was gigantic! Very tall. The owner told me he was 6 years old and weighs 85#!! He was not overweight, just huge. He came from breeder in Wisconsin: Oak Hills Farms Standard Poodles. Parti Standard Poodle Puppies A Red AKC Standard Poodle Breeder

Has anyone on poodle forum ever purchased one of their standard poodles?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

The website looked familliar.

Sure enough, I got a couple hits when searching the forum:

https://www.poodleforum.com/search.php?searchid=14391219


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have had discussions about this breeder fairly recently. Lots of red flags and a potential puppy purchaser who had a very sad experience seeing their set up.



https://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/263377-oak-hill-farm-standard-poodles.html


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> We have had discussions about this breeder fairly recently. Lots of red flags and a potential puppy purchaser who had a very sad experience seeing their set up.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/263377-oak-hill-farm-standard-poodles.html


Ahh, yes, seeing that thread reminds me when I was looking at their web page last. Good find. Not sure why it did not come up in the search I linked.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Their website says they use colloidal silver to treat parvo! :afraid:

Natural Holistic Dog Alternatives to Antiboitics – Treating Parvo in Puppies


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

spicandspan said:


> Their website says they use colloidal silver to treat parvo! :afraid:
> 
> Natural Holistic Dog Alternatives to Antiboitics – Treating Parvo in Puppies





That's more than a little scary.


----------

